# No oven?



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello.

Our search for a MH continues, and now I am considering an A Class because of the drop down comfy bed.

However, the few I have looked at on eBay do not seem to have ovens and, in some cases, grills (we want to wildcamp so cannot use a portable electric oven).

How do people cope without ovens and/or grills?

Thanks,

PS: do these drop down beds on A Classes have a weight limit?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Why do you believe that a drop down bed is more comfy than a fixed bed, surely it depends on the mattrass.
We never did wildcamp when we had the motorhome but this would stop you moving on quickly if you had to.
There are many vans out there with even a small gas oven so you may have to look a bit further.

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Van*

Could you not get an Oven Fitted?

Our first German Motorhome was supplied to the original buyer with no oven. The Owner then had one fitted afterwards by the UK Supplying Dealer.

We would not like to be without our oven. We often have food baking en-route so it is cooked upon arrival at site.

TM


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks.



MikeCo said:


> Why do you believe that a drop down bed is more comfy than a fixed bed


Budget will not stretch to a MH with a fixed bed!


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Richard_M said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Class motorhomes are generally more expensive that a coachbuilt and you can get a fixed bed in a 6m long coachbuilt so don't understand what you mean.

Mike


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Never had an oven in either the Hymer or our present N&B, never had one or felt the need, once I realised there were other ways of cooking.

Firstly get Andrew to create something using a Cadec.

Next we invested in a Remoska which is great but does need elec.

So we went with the Skillet and that solved everything. These are avaiable via mail order and they are at every show.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Richard,

We have a cooker, and Mrs O has a strongly held belief that she wouldn't want to be without it. However, it rarely gets used at all . 

Where electric hook up is available, the Remoska comes into play.
Where the weather is reasonable, the barbecue gets used.
Otherwise, she is a goddess of single pot cooking. 

Oh, and the grill is (in our opinion) almost useless.

Regards,
John


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Oven? wots that?*

 Once had a UK built motorhome with an oven. Great storage space, but a bit rattly. Later motorhomes were always EU built, no oven. We have a fan heated oven at home, used for baking, but not for cooking. We didn't do baking when motorhoming. You will find most LHD EU built m/homes don't have ovens; though some are now coming with microwaves.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Our first motorhome had an oven, didn't use it much.

Our second just had a good grill and hob, we managed for 15 years with that.

Our third had an oven which we didn't ask for, hardly used, and replaced with a hob and grill after a few years.

Our fourth just has a hob. It has a separate grill which we have no intention of using as yet.

We use double skillet pans for most of our cooking.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ours is the same as one you would have at home. 4 gas rings, grill and oven. Try to stay off EHU especially in the summer. Wouldnt want to be at home without a proper cooker so dont see why you would compromise in the van.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We have only ever had Hymers some with ovens but most without. We rarely use sites and even when we do often don't hook up the electric. We have never missed an oven and can count the times we have used one on one hand. 
I think we would go for extra storage space every time especially in a smaller MH. 
As for the drop down beds, I find them much better than even fixed beds and we have has one MH with both but I would always choose the drop down. 
As far as a weight limit, I don't know the answer but we have a combined weight of over 30 st and never had a problem. 
James


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We use our oven rarely but it is handy, the grill is used more often when off EHU.

Bare in mind that the ovens are a lot slower and have an uneven heat compared to domestic ones.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Missus insists on an oven and uses it probably a day or so a week. The rest of the time she seems quite happy using the gas rings or eating in a pub. I never use the oven but I do use the gas rings. I suggest you look at what you eat, whether you can survive away from home on food that can be cooked without an oven. For example, we tend to use packet and tinned food when away - or salads in the summer. A holiday is a good chance to have a change of diet.

The oven does tend to rattle on the move and would be a waste of space if we needed more locker space. However, with a modest loading margin, we have more than enough locker space. You also need to consider where the oven is located. Many are too high or have doors that block passage ways.

In one van, we had a microwave that I liked but the missus did not.

My mind says you do not need an oven but my heart says we do for domestic bliss. Motorhoming is always going to be a compromise. Just compromise on those things that are least likely to make you regret decisions. 

I've had two a-classes and found the beds extremely comfortable because the mattresses were designed solely for sleeping. However, my wife finds the current Hymer's bed mattress too hard. Check that you can get the mattress and your pillows in harmony to provide the ideal sleeping posture. Also, because the Hymer windscreen is curved, the bed narrows at both ends. You need to ensure it is wide enough (never had a size problem with the Arto's bed). 

My 05 plated Hymer has a cab bed limit of 200kg (just over 31 stone). The handbook does not say whether this allows for nocturnal friskiness which could exert different pressures on the framework.

The benefit to me of the a-class is getting a decent bed within a shorter length of van.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Brock said:


> Missus insists on an oven and uses it probably a day or so a week. The rest of the time she seems quite happy using the gas rings or eating in a pub. I never use the oven but I do use the gas rings. I suggest you look at what you eat, whether you can survive away from home on food that can be cooked without an oven. For example, we tend to use packet and tinned food when away - or salads in the summer. A holiday is a good chance to have a change of diet.
> 
> The oven does tend to rattle on the move and would be a waste of space if we needed more locker space. However, with a modest loading margin, we have more than enough locker space. You also need to consider where the oven is located. Many are too high or have doors that block passage ways.
> 
> ...


blimey I agree with everything there, Brocky! We have the small oven-grill in our Pilote, fitted llow down, and we thought we wouldn't use it much, not having had one in the Starfire. But we do use it, not as much as we use the oven at home, becuase we tend to do easier stuff when in the 'van. 
We think our drop down bed is great, and it frees up so much space in the living area - it's a 6m length, and we don't want anything much longer. What mistifies me is why A class manufacturers put a fixed bed at the back as well as the drop down bed at the front now, when the majority of their market is to couples. It makes the majority of the A class units available now prohibitively (for us) too long.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

We had a 24v microwave but took it out. We have an oven but have used it maybe 2 or 3 times in 26 months full timing, and wish we didn't have one.

We eat fresh stuff as much as possible, and use an Omnia to warm croissants and bake bread. We can use that on the BBQ too.

http://www.omniasweden.com/index.php?id=3980

Next time I think we would choose 4 gas rings only.

Jason


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Most folk, as the above posts would manage with out an oven, but if you want one then why compromise on something you don't have to compromise on?

Our van didn't have an oven but it did have an oven sized draw that shortly after our collecting the van had been replaced by an oven. 

as for not using it, we use ours plenty, nearly every meal is made using the oven and how else can you make a cake, or a full roast dinner with yorkshire puds in your van?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Richard_M said:


> Hello.
> 
> Our search for a MH continues, and now I am considering an A Class because of the drop down comfy bed.
> 
> ...


I think as with most appliances in a motorhome, it is all down to individual preferences and what some people see as a total waste of space another person will see that exact same appliance as a MUST HAVE piece of equipment.

I think you have to decide what your culinary needs are and whether you are likely to be wanting the use of an oven and grill or whether your cooking needs can be met by just a 3/4 ring gas hob.

I personally like having the convenience of an oven & grill and would not opt for a motorhome that did not have these appliances fitted as standard but even so, the type of meals we cook are a lot simpler and a lot more convenience based than what we would cook at home in our domestic oven - PLUS we tend to eat out a lot more when we are away in the mothorhome. In the summer months; when the weather is nicer; we tend to cook and eat outside most of the time and then we tend to use our outdoor gas operated cadac bbq to cook most of our meals.

I think the people who do not have or use ovens or grills in their vans tend to cook solely on their gas rings and there are some amazing cooking gadgets on the market that enable you to cook a whole variety of menus without the need for an oven or grill! We also use a Remoska, which is a popular low voltage electric mini oven that I can highly recommend but of course you do need to be on an EHU to be able to use it. (Click on link) http://www.lakeland.co.uk/remoska/F/product/2511?src=gpelc&sq=remoska oven

There is also the double skillet that you can see being demonstrated at most of the motorhome shows or on their website (click on the link below) and that is a perfect solution for those who like to wildcamp and who haven't got a built in oven or grill fitted. http://www.doubleskillet.com/index.php/demonstration/

As for a weight limit on the drop down beds in an A class - I cannot help you on that one as I have no idea if there is one or not but I know we have had 2 wellbuilt adults sleep in ours and it wasn't a problem.

Hope this has been of some help?

Sue


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Our first van(s) had an oven, last one didnt. Current van has an oven. Only used it for storage in all of the vans :roll: 

I use a double skillet, wouldnt be without it, and/or a Remoska when on hook up.

If I had to choose between them, skillet would win hands down


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Have I got this right? An A class van has a pull down bed thats in the front cab near the windscreen? Doesnt sound like fun to me. All that glass would attract condensation in the winter and cold wouldnt it.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

we have a 53 plate Hymer A class with an oven and grill fitted from new. I agree the grill is not great but it does work and I wouldn't be without the oven - it is down to individual preference. We never use hook-up normally. Our van is 7m long and we have more storage than we really need so the oven is not taking up valuable space and it doesn't rattle. Previous van was a pilote A class again with oven and grill so keep looking there are several A class vans out there with ovens.
I agree the drop down bed is comfy, weight limit not sure, ours isn't labelled but this figure of 200kg has been mentioned before for the Hymers. However beware and check carefully, when we were looking around I remember coming across a couple of A class vans that had a weight limit of 150kg on the drop down bed - didn't fancy a diet so went for something built for Germans!

Chris


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Have I got this right? An A class van has a pull down bed thats in the front cab near the windscreen? Doesnt sound like fun to me. All that glass would attract condensation in the winter and cold wouldnt it.


Hi Barry,

I cannot speak for all A Class vans, as this is our first A Class motorhome but all I can tell you is that the windscreen on our Burstner, does not attract any more condensation than the windscreens did on our 2 previous coachbuilt models and when we have our external silverscreen on, which we use most of the time during the winter months, we suffer absolutely no condensation whatsoever. In the morning, when pull down the flap to allow the light in or remove it altogether in order to drive off somewhere - we are totally condensation free! Also, in our current A class the cab area is extremely well heated (via the Alden wet heating system) and I am delighted to report that it is far, far warmer than the cab area was in our 2 previous coachbuilt motorhomes.

Sue


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Have I got this right? An A class van has a pull down bed thats in the front cab near the windscreen? Doesnt sound like fun to me. All that glass would attract condensation in the winter and cold wouldnt it.


no more than a normal coachbuilt as far as we've found. We always use the screen covers in cooler weather, no problems.


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

Our last 3 vans have had ovens, but we only used them as extra storage. We have a Remoska which we use when on hook up, and a Skillet bought atra show when not on hook up, as regards grill we used that for toast but again we bought a hop top toaster from the same people who sell the Skillet and it does better toast than any Motorhome grill we have had. never missed oven or grill for the last 7 years.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

There is no need for an oven, a good BBQ (Cobb) is all that is required.

In our new motorhome we have an oven and would rather have the space that the oven takes. 

The BBQ with a small pressure cooker and two pots will cover all your culinary requirements.


----------

